# Do Tug Reviews Influence Your Choices?



## mamiecarter (Jul 28, 2007)

I always read the TUG reviews before I buy a time share. Any one rely heavily on TUG reviews for exchanges? Ever get misled by a TUG review? Have you been too lazy to write reviews? Can you change that bad habit and write a few? One? How valuable are these reviews?


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes, the reviews definetly influence my decision for exchanges.  I also utilize tripadvisor as a reference.  All of the reviews in addition to suggestion and opinions are so valuable here at TUG's

I just wrote my first review a few days ago so I am trying to contribute more.

Thank you to all!!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 28, 2007)

I value the reviews for where to eat,what to avoid,tour suggestions etc. It is the reason I joined Tug. It wasn't until much later on that I posted on the BBS.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 28, 2007)

Absolutely! I'd be very unlikely to exchange into a resort that had bad TUG reviews overall. I don't mind a few blemishes, but if all TUGgers agree that it's a dump, I'm not taking a chance.

I find Tripadvisor reviews to be a mixed bag, but have gotten good advice there from time to time. I sort of read them with a grain of salt.

Sheila


----------



## carolbol (Jul 28, 2007)

I definitely value TUG's reviews.  I've never been steered wrong and have traded into wonderful places thanks to the honestly and helpfulness of all of you.


----------



## andrea t (Jul 28, 2007)

The TUG reviews definitely influence my trade options.  I like trip advisor too.


----------



## abc31 (Jul 28, 2007)

I always rely heavily on Tug reviews as well as Trip Advisor.


----------



## Courts (Jul 28, 2007)

I would not exchange into or buy a timeshare without tug reviews. 

Tripadvisor and the like are less dependable, although I do check them for places not recently reviewed by tug. 

.


----------



## Dori (Jul 28, 2007)

When I see a resort that I think I would like, I put it on hold and then go immediately to the TUG reviews.  I value the opinions of other members, and trust their judgements.  The comments  I read greatly influence whether I confirm or release that resort.

Dori


----------



## DanM (Jul 28, 2007)

Dori said:


> When I see a resort that I think I would like, I put it on hold and then go immediately to the TUG reviews.  I value the opinions of other members, and trust their judgements.  The comments  I read greatly influence whether I confirm or release that resort.
> 
> Dori



Ditto. Exactly


----------



## Corky (Jul 28, 2007)

I never confirm a timeshare without favorable reviews from TUG.  So far, so good.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Jul 29, 2007)

The reviews & ratings was the main reason why I joined TUG in the first place.  I just couldn't wait to get my hands on that kind of information.   

The reviews are such a valuable source of information.  I won't confirm or buy anything without reading the reviews first.  It has better prepared me on what to expect at each of the resorts we've stayed or bought at.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 29, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> I always read the TUG reviews before I buy a time share. Any one rely heavily on TUG reviews for exchanges? Ever get misled by a TUG review? Have you been too lazy to write reviews? Can you change that bad habit and write a few? One? How valuable are these reviews?




I do but I also try to read between the lines. Most reviews lean towards being subjective (opinionated) rather than objective (just the facts). I read one review that rated a gold crown resort a 1 because their car was backed into and the resort refused to pay for the damages. Reviews that include something like that hold little weight with me. 

It's impossible not to interject your opinion into a review. For instance, I have a certain dislike for resorts that don't put curtains on the windows of the bedrooms. That's a personal thing that not everyone will share so that part of my review may be irrelivant to someone reading my review.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 29, 2007)

I always check before I confirm a resort and look for similarities.  I disregard opinions which seem to be too nit picky or someone with an axe to grind.  The only two resorts we have stayed at which were not good were ones where I disregarded the reviews and booked anyway.  Does anybody check or rely on the RCI reviews?  Surprisingly there are some negative opinions and I would have thought that RCI would just delete those.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes when exchanging to resorts in North America, Mexico and Caribbean.

No for international destinations.


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 29, 2007)

The reviews were the reason that I joined Tug. I use tripadvisor also, but find their reviews of timeshare properties to be overly negative because of non-timeshare guest who book through sights like Expedia. They will give a bad review because they were mislead to take a tour, the room wasn't what they thought it would be because owners get the first chance at the ocean views, etc. Tug reviews are fair and give you a better idea of what you can expect. Tug need more reviews and it's up to us to add to it. It's good to see the new incentives to write reviews on resorts that are getting out dated.


----------



## caribbean (Jul 29, 2007)

I absolutely use and contribute to the reviews. I try to write my draft review while at the resort than clean it up and submit after I get back. As others have said, I often check TripAdvisor and others for additional information. Knowing what to expect ahead of time is invaluable. But you really do have to filter the information and read between the lines. I was reading a review recently where the writer was advising to never go to the resort. The place had really nice rooms, nothing to do, no activities, no one at the pool to talk to, no one on the beach, and no restaurant. Huuuum, sounds like a nice quiet resort to me, my ideal. On TripAdvisor a lot of the writers go to timeshare resorts and expect full hotel amenities. When they don't have 3 restaurants onsite or more within walking distance, they rip the place. Gee what did they expect at a timeshare? That's why you have a kitchen.  Oh well, to each its own. I'll keep looking for those bad reviews for nice rooms with no activites and no people on a great beach.


----------



## Linda74 (Jul 29, 2007)

I depend on Tug Reviews.  In fact, if I am considering a resort and there is no TUG review, I have a real dilemma.  So, we all need to keep compiling and posting those reviews.  I am thinking that we should be brave and try to visit some non Tug reviewed places....(you all can try it first  ).  I do use Trip Adviser especially for our non-timeshare travels.  I have found some of the reviews to be really incorrect but because they are generally many posters, I do get a "feel" for the place.  TUG is the best.  I have received more advice about life, travel and anything else I need to know from this board.  It is my favorite internet site because the members are AWESOME.


----------



## CMF (Jul 29, 2007)

*Absolutely*

I do not consider resorts that so not have a good review.

Charles


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 29, 2007)

I'll be the contrarian here.  No, I don't use the TUG reviews (or trip advisor for that matter) to confirm an exchange (or to purchase a timeshare).  Some of the information is out dated and the information I like to see on a resort is not always there.  It's mostly subjective.  And, it doesn't provide a comparison to other resorts in the area.  All you can use is a meaningless numerical value that is very subjectively offered by raters with differing criteria for judging quality of experience.

Rather, I find it much more useful to simply post a question about the resort  or area in the appropriate TUG forum.  For any resort, you will get direct feedback and opinions on that resort or the area.  You can get a comparion of that resort against others in the region.  And, you will get the latest and greatest information about new amenities, furnishings, etc.

I used the reviews a couple of times when I first got started in timesharing and I found that my experience was far different than I expected from the reviews I read whereas when I simply asked questions in the forum, I had a much more accurate picture in my mind what I was going to experience.  I think that's due mostly to the fact that questions are interactive whereas reviews are one way expressions of a place from the traveler's point of view.


----------



## grest (Jul 29, 2007)

We definitely take a look at the reviews and ratings, though I prefer to read a review to see what, if any, the objections were to a place.  If it's a matter of a tv being 20" instead of 28", for example, I don't care...but if it's dirt and grime, I pay attention.  In any case, I'll always look for an overall feel of the place.  I also check out the resort's web site, and read the RCI reviews if there are any, as well as TripAdvisor.  
I hate writing reviews, but I do it...a few weeks ago I wrote one while at the resort, to get it done.  I figure if I rely on those reviews, I definitely should contribute.
Thanks to those who have had input in my choosing a resort by writing those reviews!
Connie


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 29, 2007)

Me, too, Dori.  I wouldn't think of accepting a place I wasn't familiar with unless I checked Tug first.  
After reading further, I need to add that I, too, take some reviews with a grain of salt, and have to wonder when some reviews are all over the place..."Great!". "The Pits", "Terrible", "Wonderful".... Some people complain because there "weren't any little shampoos in the bathroom."  Overall, the reviews do affect my decisions.  It's an invaluable source, and more reliable, in my opinion, than Trip Advisor, though I do check there, too.  



Dori said:


> When I see a resort that I think I would like, I put it on hold and then go immediately to the TUG reviews.  I value the opinions of other members, and trust their judgements.  The comments  I read greatly influence whether I confirm or release that resort.
> 
> Dori


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 29, 2007)

I like reading the TUG resort reviews and do consider them when planning an exchange and/or trip to an area I'm not familiar with.  I agree with Boca, however, that they are very subjective and often do not rate "apples to apples" with other resorts.

As for TripAdvisor, I have written reviews for a couple of lodging accommodations we've had.  Ironically, for both (one in Cancun, the other in Fairbanks) I was very pleased and wrote the appropriate favorable reviews.  Most of the reviews, however for these places were marginal at best with some being very harsh.

It seems the people who use TripAdvisor often seem to be college kids who would be happy with any beachfront hotel or resort in Cancun, especially with AI/free booze if you're 18 . . . or those I'd call "travel snobs" who expect 5 star ammenities at all lodging locations irrespective of what they have paid.  I rarely see what seem to be middle of the road reviews with some balance regarding quality.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes I do read reviews prior to booking.  It helps to quantify the experience.  If 9 out of 10 think it was pretty good usually it is.

Some people are too fussy and it comes out obviously in the reviews.

I didn't even follow my own advice of never buying a week without spending a week at the resort.  Bought a week on Maui sight unseen.  Been pleased with it too.

Sterling


----------



## Dani (Jul 29, 2007)

The TUG reviews influence my choices greatly.  If a resort has bad reviews, it's a no-go for me unless for some reason I must take the unit.   In those cases, at least I know what to expect.


----------



## dms1709 (Jul 29, 2007)

*resort influence*

Absolutely,  the members that have responded to any questions that I have had, have been great.  The info that I have received have been 100% on.

Thanks to all tug member that have posted on this site.

Donna


----------



## roadsister (Jul 29, 2007)

They play a big part in where I exchange to.....I also have had many people email me with helpful hints/spotting exchanges/helping with questions.


----------



## Patri (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, I read the reviews. They helped me decide not to pursue purchasing a t/s within driving distance because of its rundown condition. For trading, I am not as picky. I don't have to have 5 star and can enjoy just about any setting. If a review mentions bugs or mold, though, I stay away.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 30, 2007)

I always use TUG reviews to decide if an available trade is acceptable to other tuggers before I book a vacation. Now that I am retired, I will have no excuse for not writing reviews on all the timeshare resorts I plan to visit! :whoopie:


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 30, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> ... I read one review that rated a gold crown resort a 1 because their car was backed into and the resort refused to pay for the damages. Reviews that include something like that hold little weight with me.
> 
> It's impossible not to interject your opinion into a review. For instance, I have a certain dislike for resorts that don't put curtains on the windows of the bedrooms. That's a personal thing that not everyone will share so that part of my review may be irrelivant to someone reading my review.


Doug has provided an excellent example of why I pay attention to the reviews and not too much attention to the ratings.  I know of another gold crown resort in which someone got into a tiff and gave it a 1.  Even if the dispute was legitimate, to claim that a gold crown resort is a totally broken down piece of junk is off the mark.  

So, I tend to use the RCI ratings for an initial evaluation of the quality of a resort and then the reviews to fill in the picture.  (This does not mean that I always go to Gold Crown resorts -- I don't.)  Sometimes even complaints make me realize that while this resort was not suitable for the reviewer (for example, not enough kids activities, too isolated), those same complaints make me realize that the resort might be suitable for me.


----------



## barndweller (Jul 30, 2007)

Apparently many reviewers have never had an ant or a spider inside their homes. They must sterilize it with bug spray daily. Nor have they ever spilled anything on their carpet & even if they do they have it professionally cleaned immediately so it is pristine & spotless. And they have a large screen TV in every room of the house. Because this is what they expect at a timeshare or they are disappointed.

I don't care for the rating system at all. A 9 or 10 rating means nothing to me because I don't care about all the extra stuff that boosts the number up once you get beyond comfort, cleanliness and a helpful responsive staff.  When we travel we always spend a little time checking out the other timeshares in the area. That at least gives us a first hand idea of initial impression, location, how well maintained, if it seems too crowded, etc. Most of the time the manager allows us to see inside a unit, too. Our preferences are not for all the bells & whistles but rather a quieter less resorty experience. The reviews help us to avoid the highest rated (which we don't usually care for) and choose the smaller but well maintained timeshares we really enjoy. It seems that Tuggers in general choose the large name-brand resorts. Unfortunately, the smaller timeshares don't get updated reviews very often. 

We would have missed out on some great exchanges if we had made our choices based strickly on the Tug reviews.


----------



## icydog (Jul 30, 2007)

Dori said:


> When I see a resort that I think I would like, I put it on hold and then go immediately to the TUG reviews. I value the opinions of other members, and trust their judgements. The comments I read greatly influence whether I confirm or release that resort.
> 
> Dori


Exactly and ditto!

I personally use the reviews but not the ratings per se. I too know that ratings can be based on only one or two entries; so if two people didn't like the toilet paper the resort gives them, then that resort will get a 6 rating despite its brand new pools, furnishings and the free kids program offered daily. 
I read the reviews, go to trip advisor and then post to the tug forums for help with individual trades. By doing a thorough check using all my resources, I have been stung only a few times with unsavory, not clean, not pretty and/or horrible bedding, resorts. I think my method works.


----------



## Mel (Jul 30, 2007)

barndweller said:


> I don't care for the rating system at all. A 9 or 10 rating means nothing to me because I don't care about all the extra stuff that boosts the number up once you get beyond comfort, cleanliness and a helpful responsive staff...
> 
> The reviews help us to avoid the highest rated (which we don't usually care for) and choose the smaller but well maintained timeshares we really enjoy. It seems that Tuggers in general choose the large name-brand resorts. Unfortunately, the smaller timeshares don't get updated reviews very often.
> 
> We would have missed out on some great exchanges if we had made our choices based strickly on the Tug reviews.



We won't turn down a 9 or 10, but we also don't insist on it.  We look at the ratings first, and eliminate anything with a very low average rating from several people, as that indicates several people didn't like the resort.  We usually consider anything above about a 5, then move to the reviews.  As others have mentioned, you have to read between the lines.  What you love about a resort might be the very thing I want to avoid, and what makes you hate it may be just what I want - each trip is different.  Some trips I may want solitude, others I may want lots of activities to keep my kids busy.

The other thing I consider is how old the review are.  TUG is making a concerted effort to get newer reviews, because some of truly outdated.  This is particularly a problem for the resorts at the lower end of the middle ratings (4-6).  Many people don't want to exchange into them because of their poor ratings, which means none of us has been there in ages.  Some problems which caused those poor ratings might be easily fixed, and if they have been, we don't know.  We could be missing out on a real gem of a trade.

See what happens even with popular resorts - there are so many derogatory remarks about Orange Lake's older units, that you would think they are terribly run down.  But reality is that some people ended up in units that were approaching time for total refurbishment.  If you stayed in the same unit a year later, you might even rave - because they felt "newer" than some of the relatively new units.  The same can happen with individual resorts.  So again, you have to be careful about what you read.

I see the Resort Reviews as being similar to book and movie reviews - you have to understand where the reviewer is coming from, or they are worthless.  Just as an example, I saw side-by-side reviews of the new Harry Potter movie just after its release.  One hated it (hadn't read the books OR seen any of the other movies), the other loved it (had done both).  Who was right?  Both were.  The movie was meant for those familiar with the story, so those who are not would be confused and absolutely hate this movie.  But it is almost universally loved by those familiar with the story who have been anticipating its release.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 30, 2007)

Mimi said:


> I always use TUG reviews to decide if an available trade is acceptable to other tuggers before I book a vacation. Now that I am retired, I will have no excuse for not writing reviews on all the timeshare resorts I plan to visit! :whoopie:




One of the best reasons to write a review is that you get to re-live your vacation every time you read your brilliant piece of prose.

Sterling


----------



## Courts (Jul 30, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> One of the best reasons to write a review is that you get to re-live your vacation every time you read your brilliant piece of prose.
> 
> Sterling



Thought I was the only one who did that. LOL

.


----------



## gretel (Jul 30, 2007)

*I rely on the reviews*

I have written countless reviews.  I review every resort I visit.  I particularly try to post the best rooms with views and specific information that might help tuggers make an exchange decision. 

Personally, I read and rely on the reviews very much when exchanging.  I've had some differences of opinions here and there but still trust in them.


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, I do pay attention to the TUG reviews as well as Trip Advisor. I look at the overall picture as many of the complaints or kudos may not affect my preferences.


----------



## Lydlady (Aug 1, 2007)

I find the reviews interesting and sometimes helpful.  My problem is I see a lot of them have to do with how spacious a place is and that usually is not a concern for me since I normally only travel with my husband.  Consequently, I chose not to write a review on our most recent TS visit because I thought the place was great but it would have been very cramped for more than two people and it was confusing on how they had their units set up and how they would accommodate more than two.

I do like to get ideas on things to do in the area, what the rooms are furnished with, the size and number of pools, those kinds of things, things that aren't as subjective.  We have another TS trip planned in September and maybe I'll do a review then.


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 1, 2007)

*Reviews for places to ear, to sightsee*

It never occurred to me that people use reviews once they arrive to decide where to eat or what to see. So it is worth describing those good meals and lovely sites and activities.
Will do for future reviews.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, very much so. 

It gives me a heads; no suprises.  If they say the resort is clean and plain but the area is so perfect.  I will go.  If the reviews say its dirty I wont go at all. 

I also look to see if they have a washer/dryer in the unit.  Makes a difference how much to pack and if I will bring my own laundry detergent because I might have to wash the sheets before I go to sleep.  The reviews help people like me that are overly nervous and obsessive. :rofl: 

Some reviews will say.. Get your groceries on the way, as there is nothing close. (ex. Cliff Lodge in Snowbird, UT)  I like it when they tell me something I cant read in a review on II or RCI.  Mauna Loa Village by the Sea - there are 2 different resorts in the same location.  I didnt get lost.  

There is a lot of information, sometimes you have to read between the lines.  You can always ask specific questions to people that have agreed to be contacted.


----------



## middleoforchid (Aug 2, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> I always read the TUG reviews before I buy a time share. Any one rely heavily on TUG reviews for exchanges? Ever get misled by a TUG review? Have you been too lazy to write reviews? Can you change that bad habit and write a few? One? How valuable are these reviews?


I bought all my timeshares except for the first one after reading the resort reviews here
on Tug.Later discovered the BBS and joined II.Got exchanges to fantastic resorts,definitely will write some reviews after we come back---I am ever so grateful to all the timesharing geniuses here! Angela W.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 2, 2007)

Lydlady said:


> My problem is I see a lot of them have to do with how spacious a place is and that usually is not a concern for me since I normally only travel with my husband.  Consequently, I chose not to write a review on our most recent TS visit because I thought the place was great but it would have been very cramped for more than two people and it was confusing on how they had their units set up and how they would accommodate more than two.



This kind of information is valuable - perhaps you'll reconsider and write up that review after all! Some of my favorite exchanges have been into small places - I just like to know whether a unit can accommodate more than 2 comfortably, so we'll know whether or not we can invite friends.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 2, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> It never occurred to me that people use reviews once they arrive to decide where to eat or what to see. So it is worth describing those good meals and lovely sites and activities.
> Will do for future reviews.



Definitely! Reading what people did on their trip (and time and distance to  travel to these sites or activities) not only gives me ideas once I'm there, this info sometimes helps me decide whether or not to accept an exchange in the first place. 

I'm generally much more interested in location than luxury or amenities. Sometimes it's hard to gauge how close or far a resort might be to various places of interest, just using the RCI map, or a road map acquired elsewhere. 

I do like to know about cleanliness, relative quiet, and unit view as well - this is all stuff you can't necessarily get in the blurbs from the exchange companies' directories. Usually the directories do list the amenities, so I don't rely on TUG reviews for that information.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 2, 2007)

Lydlady said:


> I find the reviews interesting and sometimes helpful.  My problem is I see a lot of them have to do with how spacious a place is and that usually is not a concern for me since I normally only travel with my husband.  Consequently, I chose not to write a review on our most recent TS visit because I thought the place was great but it would have been very cramped for more than two people and it was confusing on how they had their units set up and how they would accommodate more than two.
> 
> I do like to get ideas on things to do in the area, what the rooms are furnished with, the size and number of pools, those kinds of things, things that aren't as subjective.  We have another TS trip planned in September and maybe I'll do a review then.



My husband and I always travel alone so we don't really care about how big the unit is.  Please reconsider and write a reveiw.  Don't assume that all TS users are families or several couples, we prefer to travel alone  .

I write reviews and read every review on a place where I'm planning to travel.  It really helps me make my decision.  I'm hesitant to accept a place that has no reviews.  

I really like it when reviews include unit numbers, building numbers, etc. to help me decide what to ask for.

I especially love to see photos in reviews!  

My quest for reviews is how I found out about TUGS and why I joined.  Trip Advisor is really great for hotels but not very good for TS reviews.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Aug 2, 2007)

Reviews are a must for me----twofold:
1) I always read them     and
2) I always write a review after a trip (sometimes VERY
    long reviews, but I hope they help)

Pat


----------



## bluehende (Aug 3, 2007)

*absolutely*

I pour over all the reviews for a place I am concidering going.  I also check for new reviews every other week or so just to get ideas of where to go.

Any info is great to have as far as I'm concerned.  I write reviews for every place we visit  ( a few pretty obscure ones too).  It always pains me to go lookf or  areview and see that they are 2 to 3 years old for some fairly large time shares.

So please write up a quick review.  It really doesn't take that long.  If you don't want to write a book just a few observations jotted down help a lot when planning a trip.

Wayne


----------



## mamiecarter (Aug 4, 2007)

*We need up to date reviews so write more reviews*

Often I read reviews that are several years old and can not find a recent one. I know the really run down resorts often are the ones to undertake major remodeling and upgrading programs so I call the resort and ask what kind of work they are doing and have done since the last review. The staff at the desk are typically very candid and will answer questions bluntly if the questions are posed right. "when are your busy seasons? Do you get lots of kids? What do most of your guests do while they are there? What kind of problems does the resort have?"

More recent reviews would really help. Just because you wrote a review after a previous visit  don't assume you don't have anything to say after this years visit.Tell us about problems that have been corrected or things that have gotten worse if you have been to the resort more than once.


----------



## Jollyhols (Aug 4, 2007)

I have read reviews and relied on them, and also contributed.  When reading I try and get an overall feeling about a place from several reviews if poss.  When writing I keep editing until I feel I have been fair and if I think anything I have written may be too subjective rather than just facts I try to indicate that it is my opinion and others may feel differently.


----------



## Brenda47 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Reviews*

Tug and Tripadvisor always influences my decision, and I ALWAYS write reviews. 
No, I have never been mislead by a tug review.


----------



## Larry (Aug 5, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Yes, I do pay attention to the TUG reviews as well as Trip Advisor. I look at the overall picture as many of the complaints or kudos may not affect my preferences.



Same here. Always check TUG reviews first before confiming an exchange. Also check trip advisor if I'm still not sure.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 5, 2007)

yes, absolutely!


----------



## geekette (Aug 5, 2007)

Nope, never.  I don't care what others think.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 6, 2007)

I always read the TUG reviews for specific information about the resort and the area. However, I have found that a few of the reviewers are far too picky so I try to feel my way through some of the pickiness. This usually comes through to the reader. An example would be a horrible review of a resort my CEO was going to. He almost cancelled after I showed him the TUG reviews, but he keep the reservation, had a great time and said the resort was very nice and he plans on going back.


----------



## Judy (Aug 7, 2007)

mamiecarter said:


> I always read the TUG reviews before I buy a time share. Any one rely heavily on TUG reviews for exchanges?


Yes, before I request an ongoing exchange or confirm an instant exchange, I always read the TUG reviews. Before I leave for vacation, I usually read the reviews again to remind myself of what to expect.  Sometimes I even print them out and take them with me.


> Ever get misled by a TUG review?


No. Even though the reviewer might not have the same priorities that we do, that usually comes out in the review.  They've always been helpful to me.


> Have you been too lazy to write reviews?


Nope. I use other people's, so I want to return the favor. Besides, I like getting credits toward my TUG membership fee.


> How valuable are these reviews?


Extremely valuable. The reviews are the main reason I'm a TUG member.


----------



## LGinPA (Aug 8, 2007)

Judy said:


> Yes, before I request an ongoing exchange or confirm an instant exchange, I always read the TUG reviews. Before I leave for vacation, I usually read the reviews again to remind myself of what to expect.  Sometimes I even print them out and take them with me.
> 
> No. Even though the reviewer might not have the same priorities that we do, that usually comes out in the review.  They've always been helpful to me.
> 
> ...



Ditto to everything Judy said!  Now, I'm off to finish my latest and lengthy review of JBV in Antigua.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 8, 2007)

Always.

Kathleen


----------

